# Brother DCP-135C kein Schwarz



## zoncor (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Tintenstrahler (Multifunktionsgerät), den Brother DCP-135C.
Das Gerät wurde längere Zeit (ca. 6 Monate) nicht benutzt.
Als ich das Gerät kürzlich zum Drucken verwenden wollte,
funktionierte es nicht mehr.
Offensichtlich waren die Tintenpatronen leer bzw. eingetrocknet (sie wurden in der Druckersoftware als leer angezeigt). Deshalb ersetzte ich diese 4 Originalpatronen gegen 4 kompatible Patronen.
Alle 4 Patronen wurden von der Druckersoftware erkannt und als gefüllt angezeigt.
Beim Ausdrucken der Druckertestseite wurde jedoch
lediglich das farbige Windows-Logo einwandfrei ausgedruckt, nicht aber der übrige schwarze Text.
Daraufhin fertigte ich ein Word (2010, 2003)-Textdokument
mit blauem, gelbem und rotem Text an. Diese Farben wurden einwandfrei ausgedruckt.
Auch der Einsatzt einer originalen schwarzen Farbpatrone löste das Problem nicht!
Bemerken muss ich noch, dass von der Druckersoftware keinerlei Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden. Das Gerät zeigt im Display stets an: "100% Normal 01"
Die durchgeführten Düsenreinigungen erbrachten nichts.
Druckertreiber und -Software sind einwandfrei installiert.
Die Firmware wurde von mir ebenfalls aktualisiert.
Die aufgeführte Problematik tritt unter Windows XP Pro (32 Bit) und unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) gleichermassen in
Erscheinung: Keine Fehlermeldungen, alles richtig installiert und auch erkannt aber die schwarze Farbe wird einfach nicht gedruckt.
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und bitte um Eure
Hilfe.


----------



## Steiner_B (9. Juli 2010)

Du kannst probieren den Druckkopf deiner Schwarzen Patrone vorsichtig zu reinigen. Ev. ist dieser verstopft.


----------



## zoncor (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ja schön, aber wie kommt man an den eigentlichen Druckkopf heran? Anders als bei Brother Tintenstrahlern kann man diesen
nicht heraus nehmen, er scheint offensichtlich fest eingebaut zu sein. Die schwarze Düse ist jedenfalls frei.
In der Betriebsanleitung steht hierzu jedenfalls nichts. Habt ihr evtl. mal nen Link zu einer entsprechenden Anleitung?

Gruß z.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Juli 2010)

Wie stellst Du fest, dass der Druckkopf nicht verstopft ist, wenn Schwarz nicht gedruckt wird?
Klar ist auch, dass es zur Behebung keinen Hinweis im Handbuch gibt. Die Firma freut sich auf jeden 200Euro Auftrag oder dreht Dir gleich ein neues an.
Wenn Du das selbst machen willst, brauchste Handwerkliches Geschick und Geduld. Dazu musste den Führungsschlitten der Tintenpatronen ausbauen. Wenn dann erfolgreich und gereinigt wieder einbauen, justieren und gut ist.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## picasso100 (8. Januar 2011)

Wie Canon haben auch Brother-Drucker einen Speicherchip ab wann Fehler auftreten sollen. Das hängt mit der Garantiezeit zusammen.
Vor rund 15 Jahren gab Canon das in der Computerbild offen zu. In Deutschland galten damals 6 Monate nach Erwerb Garantibestimmungen. In Frankreich usw. waren es 2 Jahre.
Nach rund 1 Jahr waren in Deutschland gekaufte baugleiche Drucker schlicht kaputt, die im Ausland aber erst nach rund 40 Monaten.
Dabei spielte es Keine Rolle, ob man täglich oder monatlich 30 Seiten druckte.
Das war dann doch sehr verräterisch
Seit dem Brother 3 Jahre Garantie gewährt, sollte man bei nahender Ablaufzeit einen baldigen Neukauf planen.

Auch mein 3. Brother hielt sich an die Garantiezeit und druckte dann orange statt rot.
Ich kaufte aber wieder einen Brother - MFC 255CW - weil die Geräte ja wirklich erste Sahne sind und mit billigen Ersatztinten hervorragende Bilder drucken.
Bei Brother-Druckern kostet das Papier wohl mehr als die Tinte.
Wegen der Langzeitgarantie von ca. 1.100 Tagen und dem niedriegen Anschaffungspreis kostet ein Brother nur rund 10-15 CENT pro Tag.
Was will man mehr...
Eiert Euer Drucker während der Garantizeit, dann nehmt die Garantie in Anspruch ! Kostet ja nix.


----------

